# Holy insulin shock



## rburdge84 (Feb 29, 2016)

So I had 2 meals going into my workout today. Karbolyn and Gatorade my main carbs since breakfast this morning.

My workout was a lot of deadlifts and bench. 

After the workout hit another Gatorade and took my dog for a walk, I like to run very little just to keep her (and me) in shape and holy cow I felt myself getting low blood sugar.....so ya know the most logical thing to do is eat when you get home.......3 pbj sandwiches, protein shake, and butterfinger to get that spike......and yeah spike was hit for sure


----------



## Schredder (Feb 29, 2016)

Are you running insulin?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 1, 2016)

That shit happens to me sometimes when I get super hungry. I'll start sweating real bad after I eat a bunch of carbs and feel like ass for 10 minutes.


----------



## rburdge84 (Mar 1, 2016)

No I'm not running insulin but got a bad sugar rush for sure. Shockingly didn't bloat as much as I thought I would


----------



## Schredder (Mar 1, 2016)

Why aren't you utilizing complex carbs before your workout?  Having Karbolyn and Gatorade as your main source leading into a workout isn't a good idea.  You will create a significant insulin spike doing so by using such a fast digesting carb and having your body pull all that glucose out of your bloodstream right before a workout could lead to a pass out session mid workout.  The only time a fast digesting carb meant for an insulin spike might be beneficial would be post workout, and IMHO I don't even see that being necessary if proper the proper amount of complex carbs are consumed throughout the day.

Also, downing a ton of fats (PB and Butterfinger) to get out of a low BG state isn't the best idea either.  Utilize complex carbohydrate throughout the day to avoid going hypo and if you do go hypo use a small mount of simple carbs to get out of it then eat a nutrient dense meal, not just a bunch of crap.  Eat an Orange then right into a proper whole food meal.


----------



## rburdge84 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah I agree entirely with you, normally I have all my meals with me. But I was at clinic today and couldn't catch a meal, so that's why i downed the carbs I did, and went retarded on the food when I got home. I can't remember the last time I did that, but yes usually I follow the textbook timing for carbs in the day, pre and post workout. Just thought it was insane the sugar rush from today. But yeah I appreciate the nugget of knowledge man. I normally follow it but today was an off day.


----------

